# How To Handle Burn Out ?



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i bet a lot of you veterans have had burn out before. How do you handle and/or cure it? 

I had building projects all summer. That was fun. Then we had our first snows and people are calling, emailing me about the most common problems.......no start , hard start , rough running etc , etc. I fix most of these problems for free. Actually have been turning down people who are willing to pay. Think I have some serious BURN OUT. All the problems people are having are simple. Nothing challenging.

The last couple days have not even gone into the garage even though I am building a nice 828 to sell. Also have enough little things to do that can keep me busy for a month but just can't seem to get going.

I kinda know what to do. Just stay away from garage for awhile until feel like jumping back into it again. 

I know some of you guys do this for a living and it must be hard sometimes to work when you don't feel like it. To me it's a hobby . Heck , I even picked up an old Craftsman 5/22 free the other day hoping the challenge would wake me up. It only took an hour to clean out the carb and get it running. 

Maybe a valve job or an engine rebuild is in order. 

Never thought this would happen to me.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I actually wish I had another project I could do. Health hasn't been good lately, so I'm resting the body up and getting better finally.

But yeah...from mid September until early December I worked every single day getting ready for winter because I had 2 machines that desperately needed a lot of love, and a shed that badly needed organization and repair. The repairs took time, patience and frugality but I got them finished. My body unfortunately again broke down after this work - I apparently was worn down even though I took my time to not overdo things.

Sucks getting old...

I'm "melancholy" at the moment really. Bored out my mind, but really unable to do much of anything. No storms have hit my city yet either - which has killed action on the blower I have for sale. 3 weeks listed now, 1 call on it, didn't bite. The hard part is I know it isn't over-priced compared to my area. Ariens 910965, all original, rust free, runs perfect, completely serviced, $150.

So, yet again - deprived of some sort of payoff to all my work. It's frustrating. I think a good snowstorm would help my mood tremendously.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Alcohol may not be the answer...but it works for me.....


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

A little bit of Christmas music and minimal News watching or listening perks me up this time of year. Have to agree, a bit of snow would help along with a brew or 2.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

I have a hard time staying idle. Probably ADHD or ADD or whatever it's labeled as now. I will literally work a 10 hour shift and come home and cannot sit on the recliner without my brain telling me to get up and do something. It gets frustrating because you know you should be resting but mind says nope. I get a burst of energy to do something then my body quickly reminds you that you should call it a day. But I just keep going until I'm burned out. The only thing that somewhat worked was watching a really interesting series on Netflix. That's the only time I can legit stay indoors and relax. Even between episodes my mind says get up and go do something productive.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

...a change is better than a rest.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I sleep late...go to breakfast and bulls**t for an hour, go to the gym, come home and check out marketplace or craigslist, go to the shop for 4 hours, go inside and have some scotch, cook supper for my girl, watch old westerns and history channel, pass out on the couch, and repeat. It works for me. Seriously though, the gym time really gets your mojo going...the endorphins or something....you can be dragging, then it's zipideedoodah. the other thing is check your testosterone level...low will really bum you out and make you feel depressed constantly.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

someone above stated a true fact! "sucks getting old" for many our bodies are worn out and need longer to re cupe our viger of years past,

past i could unwind the burn out by simply grabbing a fishing rod,find a stream"fly rod" or nearby lake and enjoy. hoping for a trout or landlocked salmon.maybe one of the muskies we have stocked into our private lakes, or better yet uncover one of the hotrods and do a big bad burnout .

what ever try not to let it get the better of one. back down and relax, screw the real world and care of one's self needs


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> I sleep late...go to breakfast and bulls**t for an hour, go to the gym, come home and check out marketplace or craigslist, go to the shop for 4 hours, go inside and have some scotch, cook supper for my girl, watch old westerns and history channel, pass out on the couch, and repeat. It works for me. Seriously though, the gym time really gets your mojo going...the endorphins or something....you can be dragging, then it's zipideedoodah. the other thing is check your testosterone level...low will really bum you out and make you feel depressed constantly.


ya, i need to get to gym........but can't stand people......


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> ya, i need to get to gym........but can't stand people......


 
Walk into the gym naked, with a clown mask on. 

Everyone will leave.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

seriously....gym...testosterone replacement therapy.....magic....I'm 68 and outdoing the youngsters....and feeling great.....look into it.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I am going through something similar myself, too many projects and not enough time, yet I havent been in the garage for almost two weeks now as I have been busy with the family and the day job.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

So turn off the garage lights and follow your bliss. Tinkering clearly isn't what you need to be doing right now. Give yourself permission to binge watch something of interest, put your feet up with a book or take a little trip, even day trip or go do some quirky local stuff you never find time for. Maybe find a little volunteering gig to add some variety to your routine. Being productive and helpful to others is great stuff but be careful about making your passion your work.


Come April I wind down on the Gilson Snowblower stuff and hardly do anything but sales and email until November. Summer in Maine has lot's to do and I look forward to doing even more when I don't have to work around a day job.

A local singer / song writer I know and enjoy......


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> but can't stand people......


same here, i can unwind by simply going fishing preferably more than 100 miles off shore or the drag strip way easier than to say dinner ,where our last night out was killed by a single loud mouth loudly over talking the whole place


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Running, Skiing, Golfing, and a love for fresh donuts do the trick for me.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

cranman said:


> seriously....gym...testosterone replacement therapy.....magic....I'm 68 and outdoing the youngsters....and feeling great.....look into it.


A good idea to get back to the gym-I need to do that. There has been a new study about testosterone replacement therapy which says there is no harmful effect from it. I'd like to try the Cenegenics program with human growth hormone as well as testosterone, but there are other more important needs...

I can certainly relate to burn-out. I have days when I'm sitting on the couch watching t.v. all day. Had a retired electrician work here for about a month and it made the time go by so much faster! I looked forward to helping him all day! In the past, I used to always have a project on the house going and it made the time fly by. I'm thinking about starting a painting project in house-one wall at a time. My sister has an older handyman friend in his 80's who has drop foot and a heart condition and still keeps on coming by for about 3-4 hours at a time. Over the year, he's painted her whole downstairs. That's probably the way I'll start, just 3-4 hours at a time. 

The New Year's resolution is to lose a lot of this excess weight and I'm gearing up to start going to the gym daily. We've just been out of the daily gym routine for about two months and need to get back in there.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

this is about 5 minutes from house.need to dust off snow shoes


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm in burnout mode right now. I sold all the machines I had accumulated over the spring and summer by mid Nov. Other that an Ariens Deluxe 30 that has turned into an abortion project. And its just sitting in the corner of my garage. I seem to go thru this about once every year. It gets tiring dealing with people when your selling things.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Just make a canned email response of the basic things to fix these easy jobs and send that to everyone and tell them you're busy. 

Buy a new gun and go shoot up a project blower that isn't repairable or too time consuming then take it to the dump when you're done or light it on fire..?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

You need a long vacation, my friend. someplace warm and with lots of sun and pretty women.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

orangputeh said:


> I kinda know what to do. Just stay away from garage for awhile until feel like jumping back into it again.


Since you're not counting on it to pay the bills it's as easy as you say. Just walk away from it for a while until you feel like going back out there and tackling something. :grin:

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'VE HAD IT!!!!!!!!!! I"M NOT DOING THIS ANYMORE!!!!!!!

TIRED OF IDIOT PEOPLE TOO DUMB TO OWN A FREAKIN SNOWBLOWER!!!!!!!

I just can't tell you folks the rest of the story. I lost sleep last night over this. 

Going to Hawaii...........until spring.


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

^ you can't just leave us hanging like that. Share on. We won't judge.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> ya, i need to get to gym........but can't stand people......



Yeah, I'm not allowed to do that anymore.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

guilateen02 said:


> ^ you can't just leave us hanging like that. Share on. We won't judge.


you people wouldn't understand.

i don't fit in with normal society.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

who does...


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> i bet a lot of you veterans have had burn out before. How do you handle and/or cure it?
> 
> I had building projects all summer. That was fun. Then we had our first snows and people are calling, emailing me about the most common problems.......no start , hard start , rough running etc , etc. I fix most of these problems for free. Actually have been turning down people who are willing to pay. Think I have some serious BURN OUT. All the problems people are having are simple. Nothing challenging.
> 
> ...



When it gets to the point when you're doing something because you HAVE TO not because you WANT TO it's time to find something else to do. Walk away, like you said, and if you don't go back to it, that's ok too. Clear out what you owe people, and take a break.


You know what to do, you said it. So just do it. You'll know.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

^^^ This. THIS THIS THIS!!!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> you people wouldn't understand.
> 
> i don't fit in with normal society.



I feel your pain.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> you people wouldn't understand.
> 
> i don't fit in with normal society.


orangputeh, you know that nice Honda clock you got from your wife for Christmas...…., It's says "it beer o'clock time"

Life is short., Happy New Year, be happy!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

aldfam4 said:


> orangputeh, you know that nice Honda clock you got from your wife for Christmas...…., It's says "it beer o'clock time"
> 
> Life is short., Happy New Year, be happy!




you know what my idea of a happy new year eve's is? maybe a simple dinner of taco's, a couple beers , and watching a nice movie on the old vhs player with the wife and dogs. then bed around 9 or 10.

perfect for us.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Yeah but then he will get arrested. But that would clear the room if anyone did that.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> you know what my idea of a happy new year eve's is? maybe a simple dinner of taco's, a couple beers , and watching a nice movie on the old vhs player with the wife and dogs. then bed around 9 or 10.
> 
> perfect for us.


Wow, that sounds like me!!! Strangely tonight on New Years Eve, my wife and I will be attending a wedding, a first for me on such an evening (hopefully I can stay awake for dinner). Round those dogs up along with your better half, get your movie ready and eat, drink and be merry! 

Happy New Year to you and your family!!!


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm right with you – doesn't get much better than that...much to be grateful for.



orangputeh said:


> you know what my idea of a happy new year eve's is? maybe a simple dinner of taco's, a couple beers , and watching a nice movie on the old vhs player with the wife and dogs. then bed around 9 or 10.
> 
> perfect for us.


----------

